# leveling and rock gathering devices for Kubota BX-25



## biomedret2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am trying to decide which implement is best for leveling drive ways and clearing 1-20 lb. rocks that I can pull with my tractor three point connection on my Kubota 25.6 HP BX-25 tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

In my opinion, Boxscraper! This is of course assuming that this is an already established roadway or driveways. My first choice would be a front end loader but I assume you already have one and if not, then the boxscraper would be much cheaper. Rear blades are just about useless if you are fixing an existing road which has large rocks. The rear blade just hops over the top of large boulders whereas the bopxscraper with the scarifiers will rip the rocks right out or stop the tractor!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Couldn't have said it any better than Tractor Beam.
If no front loader,yo may want soe sort of front weight before useing rear attachment.


----------



## biomedret2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

biomedret2001 said:


> I am trying to decide which implement is best for leveling drive ways and clearing 1-20 lb. rocks that I can pull with my tractor three point connection on my Kubota 25.6 HP BX-25 tractor?


Thank you. I do have a front loader.Unfortunately, it follows the wheels and enlarges the bumps. I was wondering which box blade manufacture you reccommend?


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 27, 2010)

biomedret2001 said:


> Thank you. I do have a front loader.Unfortunately, it follows the wheels and enlarges the bumps. I was wondering which box blade manufacture you reccommend?


Look for older models. The new box blades at the farm supply stores are not as hefty, and may not hold up as well. If you have a welder and some decent bolts, you can probably make them do what you want, though. It seems everything you buy, these days, is a "kit"!


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

biomedret2001 said:


> I am trying to decide which implement is best for leveling drive ways and clearing 1-20 lb. rocks that I can pull with my tractor three point connection on my Kubota 25.6 HP BX-25 tractor?


Box blades lack down pressure, some sort of rake might be a better solution especially if you could apply down pressure like you are able to with the loader.


----------

